# Maturation of colostomy



## asasands (Dec 14, 2010)

What cpt code would you use if a colostomy is in place but it has been sutured off, then our surgeon goes in and opens up the colostomy.

Any suggestions would help.

Stacey


----------



## surgonc87 (Dec 15, 2010)

44340, maybe with a mod 52


----------

